# Upper Bunk Bed Removal - 21rs



## LateralG (Feb 11, 2006)

I'd like to make the upper bunk bed in our 21RS removeable.

If this was a house, I'd be able to figure out how to do it. But, it's a trailer with structure that at this point is a mystery to me.

Regarding the trailer's structure: Is there the equivalent of studs, plates or headers that are capable of holding screws?

You guessed it; I'm a newcomer.

Gary S.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Everything is built in place on these trailers. I've had my front bunk apart to repair the front skin and all the parts are shot or screwed together. I disassembled it carefully and had to make a few new parts but I would think it could be done. There are a few horizontal studs which you can locate by looking for nail holes in the wall panels that have been filled.

Mike


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I'm pretty sure the front is not supported with the same stud / support structure used on the TT side. Try pushing in the front panel from the outside and it gives quite a bit. The sides are nicely supported and won't budge. I've heard from the Keystone Rep the reason for this is they run insulation and a bunch of the wiring infrastructure though the front.


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

How important is the top bunk to the structural integrity of the trailer. I would be carefull about removing it.

Walter


----------



## LateralG (Feb 11, 2006)

hyewalt34 said:


> How important is the top bunk to the structural integrity of the trailer. I would be carefull about removing it.
> 
> Walter
> [snapback]80783[/snapback]​


Good thought.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

LateralG said:


> hyewalt34 said:
> 
> 
> > How important is the top bunk to the structural integrity of the trailer. I would be carefull about removing it.
> ...


One other thought on this.

If you have not bought the unit yet, what are the chances of ordering one without the top bunk installed? I know some RV manufacturers will do special orders. That way the structural integrity of the unit won't be a question.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

hyewalt34 said:


> How important is the top bunk to the structural integrity of the trailer. I would be carefull about removing it.
> 
> Walter
> [snapback]80783[/snapback]​


I would say it has little to do with it. All of the Outbacks have different configurations in the front and not all have the bunk structure or equivalent.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

What are you trying to achieve by removing the upper bunk? Storage?

Mabye we can come up with other options for you, if we know what your final objective is.


----------



## LateralG (Feb 11, 2006)

Highlander96 said:


> LateralG said:
> 
> 
> > hyewalt34 said:
> ...


Another good thought.


----------



## LateralG (Feb 11, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> What are you trying to achieve by removing the upper bunk? Storage?
> 
> Mabye we can come up with other options for you, if we know what your final objective is.
> [snapback]80822[/snapback]​


We want a dual-purpose room.
When in Michigan for the summer - bunk beds for grandkids.
When wife & I wandering the west - a very small, but probably adequate mini-office.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I'm with Jim on this one, what is the goal you are trying to acomplish here?

One thing to consider is what effect this mod will have on resale value.
Just something to consider.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

